# Dark pores/ingrown hairs on legs?



## veenaa (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm really embarrassed to speak about this but I have HORRIBLE legs, which really sucks because I love wearing shorts but I can only wear them for about a week before the stubble starts setting in. But I have a bigger problem than that. I have very large dark pores that are really noticeable on my legs (I will be posting pictures) and I have no idea how to get rid of them! I don't shave, I wax and I have just recently started using an Epilator to get rid of hair fast. But I think the epilator made my dark pores and ingrowns more prominent....I've tried a bunch of home remedies from lemon juice/gram flour/sugar scrubs but nothing seems to minimize the size of the pores! Is my only option laser? I feel like I've tried everything...

Here are pics:

http://oi60.tinypic.com/2r7of7l.jpg 

http://oi62.tinypic.com/213nku0.jpg


 

These pics were taken right after I epilated so that's why my legs are kinda red.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2014)

Honestly, looking at your pictures, the epilator you're using isn't pulling the hair out but instead cutting it above the skin which creates that blunt effect. I would suggest stop using the epilator altogether and let your hair grow out. As it's growing out use a body scrub to help with the dead skin. In about a month, I know it's shorts season so it'll be hard, wax your legs if you want a smooth look. If you're unable to wax due to an allergy and can't use a hair removal cream then you should simply shave. The reason why I'm suggesting laying off your legs for a month is simply to give it time to heal as I see scabs in various places on your legs.


----------



## veenaa (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you for your reply @zadidoll ! I think I might as well take that advice since I don't really have any other choices so far besides just waiting and then waxing. But do you recommend shaving in between after waxing (to get rid of growing stubble and all) instead of using an epilator? Or should I invest in a better epilator? Or just get rid of it completely?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veenaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for your reply @zadidoll ! I think I might as well take that advice since I don't really have any other choices so far besides just waiting and then waxing. But do you recommend shaving in between after waxing (to get rid of growing stubble and all) instead of using an epilator? Or should I invest in a better epilator? Or just get rid of it completely?

Right looking at your poor legs, if you want to have smooth legs for a few days then shave otherwise just start letting it grow out and let your legs have that rest. I would say for now, just get rid of it. Why waste money on another one which may give you the same results?


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 30, 2014)

Do you exfoliate? I've found that exfoliating lightly every day helps keep razor bumps/ingrown hairs away, for me. I don't use scrubs but I do use exfoliating gloves (found them at the drug store for five bucks, and they last a long time). I use them with my body wash. I don't scrub hard, just enough to get clean. Then I follow up with moisturizer when I get out of the shower (I use one with salicylic acid, but you may benefit from something with an AHA, which promotes exfoliation of the epidermal cells). 

But definitely give your skin some rest before doing anything else to it, like zadidoll said. Best of luck!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 30, 2014)

@veenaa Have you had success with your epilator on other areas besides your legs? I know for some people, their success with the epilator is not equal across the board. My legs are also my toughest area, while I have awesome results everywhere else. I exfoliate with scrubs and sometimes an AHA lotion. I also came to realize that I needed the exfoliation provided by a razor on my legs, and use one occasionally for that purpose.

What kind of epilator are you using? I found that Folica.com has some of the best reviews on a variety of epilators, if you need to learn more about the one you have.


----------



## veenaa (Mar 31, 2014)

@zadidoll True!

@Bunbunny Yes, I do. I make a scrub out of natural remedies since I suppose those might be better than what they sell at the stores. I was thinking about getting gloves also, I found a pair on amazon that had amazing reviews but were like $40. Do any kind of exfoliating gloves do the trick? Thanks for the tips! I'll look into getting a moisturizer with AHA.

@ZeeOmega I tried epilating on my arms a little bit just to test it out when I first got it, and now looking at the small areas I tested, the roots look especially dark compared to the other hairs that are growing (from waxing) that I didn't epilate. I own a Philips HP6401 Satinelle Epilator, which was the only thing that fit my budget ($40) so it's kind of cheap compared to the other epilators out there. I'm kind of scared of trying any other epilators because I have really coarse hair so I'm not sure if epilating will do any good. Thanks for the tips though! 

I guess I might just have to go back to waxing and wait until I can save up the money to do laser removal!! &lt;-- Have any of you done laser removal before?


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 31, 2014)

Woah, $40! I definitely don't think that's necessarily, unless they're diamond-encrusted, hehe. I think $10 or less is a totally reasonable price for decent exfoliating gloves. Like I said, mine were just $5 and they've held up and still exfoliate fairly well. Just look for something that has few stray threads or ones that look way too big/small for your hands. Mine look exactly like this: http://boots.scene7.com/is/image/Boots/10130665?wid=280&amp;hei=343&amp;op_sharpen=1

I like them better than the big mitts because they give me more control and are more comfortable for me.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh, yeah. Totally agreeing with Zadi. The epilator is clipping rather than pulling your hair. While I'm normally a huge proponent of drugstore items being comparable or passable to more expensive items, this isn't one of those cases. I first started out with a cheaper epilator and was unhappy with the results. With epilators, you definitely get what you pay for. If you're still interested, I suggest researching reviews at the site I mentioned and then look for best price with a good return policy. Don't worry about having coarser hair. It's actually easier to catch and pull than finer hair. You just need an epilator that doesn't clip.


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 31, 2014)

> Hi guys! I'm really embarrassed to speak about this but I have HORRIBLE legs, which really sucks because I love wearing shorts but I can only wear them for about a week before the stubble starts setting in. But I have a bigger problem than that. I have very large dark pores that are really noticeable on my legs (I will be posting pictures) and I have no idea how to get rid of them! I don't shave, I wax and I have just recently started using an Epilator to get rid of hair fast. But I think the epilator made my dark pores and ingrowns more prominent....I've tried a bunch of home remedies from lemon juice/gram flour/sugar scrubs but nothing seems to minimize the size of the pores! Is my only option laser? I feel like I've tried everything...
> 
> Here are pics:
> 
> ...


 Hi veenaa , you should start dry brushing which is the process of using a soft shower brush to brush your legs when it is completely dry before you take a shower. Use light pressure and brush towards the heart. After that you shower and then moisturize well. Repeat this process as often as you can and you will notice a huge difference. I loooove the elemis brush. Just give it a go maybe it will work for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MercedesDiamond (Apr 1, 2014)

I feel you. I used to have strawberry legs too. 

I use these Stridex pads on my legs everyday, even when I don't shave. After my legs clear up a bit, I do it the day I shave and the day after. It has helped me. Good luck!


----------



## MarjorieOneal (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @veenaa Have you had success with your epilator on other areas besides your legs? I know for some people, their success with the epilator is not equal across the board. My legs are also my toughest area, while I have awesome results everywhere else. I exfoliate with scrubs and sometimes an AHA lotion. I also came to realize that I needed the exfoliation provided by a razor on my legs, and use one occasionally for that purpose.

What kind of epilator are you using? I found that Folica.com has some of the best reviews on a variety of epilators, if you need to learn more about the one you have. 
 I agree. Folica has some great epilator for great prices


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't read all the comments so I'm not sure if this has been said or not. But if you're waxing I recommend exfoliating the day before you plan to get your legs waxed. You can also exfoliate a few days after you get them waxed too. But I wouldn't do it the day after. I hope you get it figured out!


----------

